# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  can a 3ft light casing fit 2x36W?

## ahmiao

can a 3ft light casing fit 2x36W?Planning to DIY, but need some advice from diy-ers!the 2 tubes to be connect in series, NOT parallel.

Pls guide me...Thanks!

----------


## michael lai

No, you'll be better off customising your own casing.

----------


## ahmiao

any hints or tips?? :Smile:

----------


## coolbucks

can, unless u diy the external ballest on top on the casing or out if the casing, properly near the switch like a external ballest ..position your 2 PL tube within the casing.. your is 1 tube or two tubes types of casing??

----------


## ranmasatome

it is possible. depends on what you really want. ballast can be still internal depending on how wide you casing is. The lights will be offset a little but not a big problem.

----------


## ahmiao

> can, unless u diy the external ballest on top on the casing or out if the casing, properly near the switch like a external ballest ..position your 2 PL tube within the casing.. your is 1 tube or two tubes types of casing??


1 tube type...I think will look for other ways, coz physically, the casing is just the length of 2 tubes!...hmm, need to crack brains a little. Thanks all for the comments.

----------


## aqualover

It depends on 3 factors:

1) The type of casing
2) The type/brand of eBallast 
3) The brand of PL light

1a) casing comes in different widths, the broader ones (eg Jebo or Atman) allow you to fit in an additional eballast
2a) Different brands of eBallast have different length & width, do your measurements & compare before buying (short one : Elbiru, long one : Osram)
3a) Not all 36W PL have the same length - Different brands can vary by about 1cm (I've compared Elbiru, PowerPac, Liyoda)

I know because I've done it before.

----------

